# Вертеброгенная торакалгия



## Stradivary (14 Июн 2009)

Здравствуйте, полтора года назад мне была сделана операция по удалению правой почки, рак G1,рост в пределах почки, МТС нет. Через месяц после операции начались сильные боли в левой стороне грудины, боль отдавала под лопатку. Врачи начали лечить стенокардию, но обследование показало,что сердце в порядке. Боли сопровождались головокружением и кратковременной потерей сознания. Лечение в неврологии сводилось к приёму антидепресантов, обезболивающих  и успеха не принесло. После обращения к мануальному терапевту, на основании рентгеновских снимков проведено пять сеансов терапии, последовало значительное улучшение. Боль стала значительно меньше, по рекомендации мануального терапевта и его методике, уже полгода два раза в день занимаюсь гимнастикой, на скручивание и вытягивание позвоночника, на укрепления мышечного корсета спины. Но боль не исчезла совсем  и доставляет большие неудобства. Что бы уточнить диагноз была проведена РКТ грудного отдела позвоночника(Физиологический лордоз сохранён. В сегментах на уровне исследования суставные щели истинных суставов сужены, с явлениями субхондрального склероза,мелкими костоподобными изменениями в суставных поверхностях и локальным вакуум-феноменом. Позвоночный канал не сужен, данных за компрессию корешков не выявлено, высота дисков и тел позвонков сохранена.Деструкция костной ткани на уровне исследования не выявлено. Заключение: Артроз истинных суставов грудного отдела позвоночника.) Для проверки отсутствия метастазов, была проведена остеоцинтиграфия костей скелета. (Заключение: Повышение фиксации РФП в суставах предплюсны с обеих сторон. Других изменений не выявлено.) Консультативное заключение:Вторичная подагра. Вертеброгенная торакалгия, нерезкий, стойкий болевой синдром. Рекомендации по лечению: Антипуриновая диета, контроль мочевой кислоты(сейчас 458ммоль/л, все другие анализы в норме,) ЛФК,массаж грудного отдела, Ладисан 25мг, утром, в обед, 2 месяца, Финлепсин 0,2 вечером, 2 месяца, Диклобер ретард 100мг, при болях. Рекомендовано приобрести ортопедический матрац. ВОПРОСЫ:Насколько правомерен такой диагноз и рекомендованное лечение, какой степени жесткости нужен ортопедический матрац( если  необходим?, мой вес 110 кг.), Могут ли боли когда нибуть исчезнуть совсем? Что ещё можно посоветовать для лечения этого заболевания.


----------



## Ell (15 Июн 2009)

*Вертеброгенная торакалгия.*



Stradivary написал(а):


> ВОПРОСЫ:Насколько правомерен такой диагноз и рекомендованное лечение


Нельзя ответить на подобный вопрос, не видя пациента и снимков.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июн 2009)

*Вертеброгенная торакалгия.*

А что смущае вас в диагнозе?


----------



## Stradivary (15 Июн 2009)

*Вертеброгенная торакалгия.*

Как раз в диагнозе я уверен, просмотрел в инете симптомы заболевания, как будто с меня списано, вплоть до мелочей. Смущает другое, меня уже лечили Фенибутом и Флуоксикаром, без особого успеха, что новые антидепресанты помогут? И хотелось бы услышать ваши рекомендации по поводу матраца и что ещё можно предпринять ,  чтобы жить без каждодневных болей?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июн 2009)

*Вертеброгенная торакалгия.*

Тему про правила поведения  про направления и методики лечения нашли?


----------



## Stradivary (16 Июн 2009)

*Вертеброгенная торакалгия.*

Пока нет, очень много информации на сайте просматриваю всё, пытаюсь выискать относящееся к моим проблемам и что-то почерпнуть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июн 2009)

*Вертеброгенная торакалгия.*

https://www.medhouse.ru/forum35/thread2854.html


----------



## Stradivary (17 Июн 2009)

*Вертеброгенная торакалгия.*

Большое спасибо за подсказку, буду изучать.


----------

